
CS109 Data Science - kercker
http://cs109.github.io/2015/index.html
======
asafira
I disagree with others here --- I wasn't a huge fan of the class.

If you took the class, you definitely had to get used to coding in python, and
getting used to manipulating data in python.

However, when it came time to do anything more interesting than plotting data,
the course was very shallow --- many homework assignments boiled down to "fill
in this space with a function that takes this as input and outputs that".
While, again, that would totally be useful to someone learning basic
scientific python, you don't get a good understanding of the statistics.

As someone who already had a background in python, I didn't feel I learned as
much.

~~~
davidwihl
Did you take 109B, the second semester course? Or did you take it when it was
only one semester?

~~~
asafira
First semester course only --- so it's now two semesters? Is it better?

~~~
davidwihl
I think it is far more comprehensive, based on being a student in the one
semester version and thrice a TF in the two semester version.

------
davidwihl
The latest material for Spring 2018 can be found at
[https://github.com/cs109/2018-cs109b](https://github.com/cs109/2018-cs109b)

I was a TF and gave a couple of lectures. AMA.

~~~
supermx1
What is your opinion of the Harvard CS extension programs?

~~~
davidwihl
I’m a huge fan of the Extension program. It enables access to great courses
and if you do well and are in a degree program you can get special student
status opening up the college and grad school class listings.

------
makmanalp
I took this class last year (some variations, less material covered more
deeply) and it was a great survey course for someone who had programming
experience but was lacking in stats and ML background!

------
dang
Discussed in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155459).

------
bmpafa
Similarly structured course on data visualization w/ d3. covers the
fundamentals of the art (mostly Tufte) alongside a pretty decent intro to
using d3.

[http://www.cs171.org/2017/index.html](http://www.cs171.org/2017/index.html)

------
solomatov
I took this class in 2015, it's a great class. Unfortunately, the material
from the course are several years old and they stopped updating it.

